# Bezugsquellen für Kindgerechte Teile



## lowisbmx (2. April 2008)

Hallo,
da ich für meinen Sohn auch gerade ein Radl mit 24'' Laufrädern aufbaue, bin ich auf der Suche nach entsprechenden Felgen. Diese sollten möglichst schwarz sein und 36 Speichenlöcher haben. Weis jemand wo man sowas bekommt?


----------



## chowi (2. April 2008)

Probiers mal im Singlespeedshop...
Gruß chowi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. April 2008)

20" Felgen hätte ich noch...

w.w mit 36 oder 32 loch.....silber oder schwarz.....


----------



## lowisbmx (3. April 2008)

Hallo,
sollten schon 24'' sein. Ich Singlespeedshop gibts nix.....


----------



## ZeFlo (3. April 2008)

... frag mal bei ernie frieke, der sollte araya rm20 in 24" besorgen können 

ciao
flo


----------



## chowi (3. April 2008)

Was heißt gibts nix????

Im BMX-Bereich gibts dort sehr wohl 24" Felgen!!!

Gruß chowi


----------



## ZeFlo (3. April 2008)

... 24" mit etrto 507 ist das "richtige" maß. es gibt auch 24" mit 521 ...

ciao
flo


----------



## Scalpel3000 (3. April 2008)

Da gibt es doch genug in 507

http://www.schuermann-rims.de/fileadmin/dateien/Kat-07-online.pdf


----------



## Biketrial (2. Mai 2008)

Hier gibt´s Sun Rims Rhyno Lite in silber und schwarz: http://www.bmxer.de/shop/start.htm?teile_parts.htm


----------



## Tommi74 (13. Mai 2008)

Weiß auch jemand wo ich eine 12 Zoll Felge her bekomme?


----------



## Pipi (14. Mai 2008)

Kurzes Hallo!
Ich suche einen richtigen MTB-Reifen in 24'...any hints?
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (14. Mai 2008)

Pipi schrieb:


> Kurzes Hallo!
> Ich suche einen richtigen MTB-Reifen in 24'...any hints?
> Danke!



sehr leicht und gut -> schwalbe mow joe 24" falt ~ 420gr. 1.85 x 24.

sieht so aus (20") 




* bild by gruenbär *
ciao
flo


----------



## popeye (6. März 2009)

zwei sicher eher seltene teile:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/member.php?uid=10679&protype=1

falls die jemand brauchen kann... zum einen eine leichte 24-zoll-carbon-gabel zum anderen die hier im theread schon erwähnten araya-felgen.

gruss, p.


----------



## elmar schrauth (8. März 2009)

suche  alukurbeln,
maximal 130 mm,
farbe egal
1,2,oder3-fach.


----------



## chris5000 (8. März 2009)

elmar schrauth schrieb:


> suche  alukurbeln,
> maximal 130 mm,
> farbe egal
> 1,2,oder3-fach.



zumindest gibt es wohl theoretisch welche:
Miche Young

Sinz Racing
Ich fürchte aber: Leicht aufzutreiben sind sie nicht.


----------

